# generelle Frage zum RequestDispatcher



## Parapiler (15. Apr 2004)

Hallo,



ich habe mal eine Frage zum RequestDispatcher.

Momentan leite ich in einem Servlet auf eine JSP Seite um, indem ich den RequestDisptcher benute.



```
HttpSession mysession = req.getSession();
 mysession.setAttribute("loginname", this.login);
 RequestDispatcher bla = req.getRequestDispatcher("/index.jsp");
 bla.forward(req, resp);
```


Die Umleitung funktioniert wunderbar, bis auf einen kleinen Nachteil:


In der Addresszeile des Browsers steht nach der Umleitung immer noch die ID des Servlets. Das hat zum Nachteil, dass er die links dieser Seiten im Servletverzeichnis sucht und nicht im webapps verzeichnis des tomcat.


Wie kann ich denn nachdem das Servlet beendet wurde, eine andere Seite wieder richtig laden?! Find das mit der URL des Servlets auch echt blöde!


gruß Para


----------



## adrenalin (11. Jul 2006)

Das Problem habe ich auch. Das blöde dabei ist auch das bei einem refresh jedes mal wieder das servlet/der controller aufgerufen wird und somit jedesmal das formular aufs neue gesendet...

Kann man den forward irgendwie anders realisieren oder die art der weiterleitung beeinflußen?

Wäre wischdisch :/

Thx 4 help


----------



## foobar (11. Jul 2006)

Du kannst manuell einen Http 303 in die Htmlseite einbauen oder den JSP-Redirect nutzen:
http://javaalmanac.com/egs/javax.servlet.jsp/redirect.html


----------

